# Phragmipedium Desormes



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi here is my first seedling to bloom from that cross. It is Desorme = Sorcerer's Apprentice'RF' x Hanna Popow'WP'. 

In that cross, did use my reddish S. Apprentice with my white H. Popow I really like the result!







It still in it’s compot.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 12, 2008)

Bravo Jean-Pierre!!!! I find this being a great result with those 2 parents!! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Aug 12, 2008)

That a good looking one - I like the white bloom with a whiff of red on the pouch - congrats!!

Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 12, 2008)

Finally, a bessiae hybrid that ain't RED! I like this guy a lot, great job.


----------



## shakkai (Aug 12, 2008)

I love the results you've gotten! I think the near white Phrags are really intriguing... I saw a Franz Glanz that is similarly coloured and it was striking. Well done & thanks for sharing these photos. I'll have to add this to my wish list!


----------



## Ernie (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice.

-Ernie


----------



## ORG (Aug 12, 2008)

A wonderful clone - congratulations

Olaf


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 12, 2008)

:clap: Excellent job & results! :clap::drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow! That is striking! Congrats. :clap: I've never seen a white phrag before.

Joanne


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey! Save one of those for me also! Yay besseae hybrids!


SlipperKing said:


> Finally, a bessiae hybrid that ain't RED! I like this guy a lot, great job.


Actually, there are plenty of fotos of yellow-white besseae hybrids on this forum!


----------



## swamprad (Aug 12, 2008)

Very, very nice, I love the color.


----------



## Evergreen (Aug 12, 2008)

Flawless :drool:


----------



## Elena (Aug 12, 2008)

I love it:clap:


----------



## Gilda (Aug 12, 2008)

Beautiful !!!:clap::drool:


----------



## Jorch (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow!! I really like this one!
I have to check if I have this one from you, if not, it's definitely on my next wishlist!!:clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2008)

Gorgeous. Stunning. Fantastic. I want one!


----------



## phrag guy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice Jean-Pierre


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 13, 2008)

Spectacular!

:drool:


----------



## toddybear (Aug 14, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful Jean-Pierre! I love white(ish) slippers...phrag or paph.


----------



## smartie2000 (Dec 13, 2009)

:clap: I must have missed this thread lol. 
This is on my wishlist too if there are some


----------



## NYEric (Dec 13, 2009)

Yes, some people sleep on the besseae hybrids!


----------



## T.paph (Dec 13, 2009)

Wonderful!!! I would love to have this in my collection.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, you're killing me...I love these white phrags!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 14, 2009)

*speechless*

I'm in too. I hope you remember me in your will, but I'll probably go first, or as we could say in this forum : ''kick the buckets''.

Great going Jean-Pierre!


----------



## ohio-guy (Dec 14, 2009)

WOW!, that was not what I was expecting at all. 
Have any more bloomed out since this is an older post?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 14, 2009)

I snagged one of his seedlings of Desormes in May.  :clap:


----------

